# Schwarzbarsch



## Pfrille (16. Januar 2005)

Ein Hallo an alle Experten

    Auf eine Marokko betreffende Anfrage, habe ich erfahren, daß es in den dortigen Stauseen guten Schwarzbarschbestand gibt. 
    Das wäre für mich sehr reizvoll, weil völliges Neuland. Dazu auch meine heutige Frage: wie fängt man sie? So, wie einen Barsch bei uns, Spinnfischen mit Wobbler, Blinker, Gummiköder oder Fischchen am System? Fischgewicht bzw. Schnurstärke oder gar Stahlvorfach? 
    Vielleicht weiß auch jemand, ob es auch in Europa welche gibt. Ein Stop in Spanien oder Frankreich wäre sicher reizvoll. 
    Ich freue mich schon auf die Auskünfte der reiselustigen Petrijünger. 
Pfrille


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch*

Hallo Pfrille, ich hab auch nocht nicht auf Schwarzbarsch geangelt... 
aber möchte dir die Seite von Board-Member Greg ans Herz legen http://www.spinnfischen.us.pn/
vielleicht hilft dir das weiter


----------



## herrm (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch*

Schwarzbarsche,git es an Ebro-Stauseen . die beste möglichkeit sie zu fangen,sind kunstköder jeder art,gummi,popper,wobbler,ohne stahl,leichte spinnrute nicht länger als 2,1o m.


----------



## basswalt (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch*

italien , frankreich und spanien haben bestände. angelmethoden gibt es unzählige. 
je nach gewässer, wetter und pers. geschmack...... wünsche dir schon mal viel spass...


----------



## Ansgar (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch*

Moin,

wir haben neulich schon mal das Barschangeln hier im Board diskutiert. 
Einfach mal die Suche bemuehen...
Hier schon mal 2 der Threads, die man so findet...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=37595&highlight=Sardinien

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=40915&highlight=Sardinien

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Micky Finn (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch*

Hallo Pfrille,

ich werd im Mai die Schwarzbarsche am Caspe-Stausee in Spanien antesten. Besorg dir die DVD "Sandre, Black Bass et Silures". Da siehst du die Montagen, diverse Köder zum Spinn- und Fliegenfischen und wie sie angewendet werden.

Es gibt auch ein Promo Video von Rapala. Heißt "How to fish a Rapal Lure". Dauer 4 Stunden und viele gei.... Unterwasseraufnahmen von Schwarzbarschen und wie sie gefangen werden.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## anglermeister17 (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch*

Und wie unsere heimischen barsche auch treten sie oft in schwärmen auf, an ungefähr denselben stellen, wo du flussbarsche auch antriffst, sind noch gieriger, haben ein noch größeres Maul, und haben noch mehr power, das oft nicht zu knapp. Und ich würde mich auch über die durchschnittsgrößen der fische informieren, wenn es bei diesen Seen keum über 3 pfd. Fischgröße geht, dann entsprechend feineres Gerät wählen, wie es bei Durchschnittsgewichte von 5 pfd. der fall ist, das bringt mehr spaß!
KOF!!!


----------



## Pfrille (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch*

Vielen Dank für Eure guten Ratschläge. Ich werde sie beherzigenund freue mich schon darauf. Nach meiner Rückkehr Ende April werde ich über meine Erfolge berichten.
Herzliche Grüße 
Pfrille


----------

